# شرب القليل من الخمر



## anass1 (4 ديسمبر 2013)

هل شرب القليل من الخمر خطية. يعني كاس واحدة او نصف كاس دون ان اسكر به. وفي الحفلات هل يسمح ان يشرب فيه القليل من الخمر ام لا
وشكرا


----------



## kawasaki (4 ديسمبر 2013)

*طيب وانتا تشربه ليه من الاساس يا انس ؟؟*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 ديسمبر 2013)

anass1 قال:


> هل شرب القليل من الخمر خطية. يعني كاس واحدة او نصف كاس دون ان اسكر به. وفي الحفلات هل يسمح ان يشرب فيه القليل من الخمر ام لا
> وشكرا



*الأمر يعود للمبرر ....... لماذا ستشرب ....؟؟؟؟*


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (4 ديسمبر 2013)

*إن لم يكن هناك مانع لشرب كأس واحده فلن يكون هنآك مانع ايضا لشرب الزجاجه بأكملها 

*


----------



## Samir poet (4 ديسمبر 2013)

*ونفس السؤال ايضا احتاج الى اجابة لة 
هل فية مانع اذا كان الشراب من اجل التجربة 
او حب الاستطلاع على الطعم او بمعنى ادق 
على راى الطريقة بالبلدى كدا مرة على نفسى
منتظر الاجابة ايضا
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 ديسمبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *ونفس السؤال ايضا احتاج الى اجابة لة
> هل فية مانع اذا كان الشراب من اجل التجربة
> او حب الاستطلاع على الطعم او بمعنى ادق
> على راى الطريقة بالبلدى كدا مرة على نفسى
> ...



*وهل ممكن نجرب المخدرات من أجل التجربة ؟؟؟؟

هل ممكن نجرب الزنا ..... من أجل التجربة ....؟؟؟؟

طبعا مينفعش .......

لكن الأخ المسلم بيسأل عشان النص الإنجيلى: لاَ تَكُنْ فِي مَا بَعْدُ شَرَّابَ مَاءٍ، بَلِ اسْتَعْمِلْ خَمْراً قَلِيلاً مِنْ اجْلِ مَعِدَتِكَ وَأَسْقَامِكَ الْكَثِيرَةِ (1تي  5 :  23)

*


----------



## Samir poet (4 ديسمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *وهل ممكن نجرب المخدرات من أجل التجربة ؟؟؟؟
> 
> هل ممكن نجرب الزنا ..... من أجل التجربة ....؟؟؟؟
> 
> ...


*ما دا اللى اقصدو هل شرب بكمية قليلة
يضر فى شى ومتعتبرشى خطية واية 
يا ابى *


----------



## Jesus is the truth (4 ديسمبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *ما دا اللى اقصدو هل شرب بكمية قليلة
> يضر فى شى ومتعتبرشى خطية واية
> يا ابى *


حبيبي انت لو تقصد النص الكتابي فهو ملهوش علاقة بانك تشرب كمية قليلة او كمية صغيرة .. الوصية دي كانت علاج لتلميذ الرسول .. وليست وصية لشرب الخمر في كل حالة حتى لو كانت قليلة
إقرأ النص معي بتركيز 
*لاَ  تَكُنْ فِي مَا بَعْدُ شَرَّابَ مَاءٍ، بَلِ اسْتَعْمِلْ خَمْراً قَلِيلاً  مِنْ اجْلِ مَعِدَتِكَ وَأَسْقَامِكَ الْكَثِيرَةِ (1تي  5 :  23)
أخدت بالك ؟ .. ثم ان هذا الآمر كان في زمن مُعين لأن الآن تم صنع دواء أحدث من الخمر 
*


----------



## Samir poet (4 ديسمبر 2013)

Jesus is the truth قال:


> حبيبي انت لو تقصد النص الكتابي فهو ملهوش علاقة بانك تشرب كمية قليلة او كمية صغيرة .. الوصية دي كانت علاج لتلميذ الرسول .. وليست وصية لشرب الخمر في كل حالة حتى لو كانت قليلة
> إقرأ النص معي بتركيز
> *لاَ  تَكُنْ فِي مَا بَعْدُ شَرَّابَ مَاءٍ، بَلِ اسْتَعْمِلْ خَمْراً قَلِيلاً  مِنْ اجْلِ مَعِدَتِكَ وَأَسْقَامِكَ الْكَثِيرَةِ (1تي  5 :  23)
> أخدت بالك ؟ .. ثم ان هذا الآمر كان في زمن مُعين لأن الآن تم صنع دواء أحدث من الخمر
> *


*مش فاهم ثم انا قولت هل ينفع 
هل يضر لو شربنا قليل ام لالا
وشكرا على اجابتك يا استاذى
الغالى*


----------



## Jesus is the truth (4 ديسمبر 2013)

إية اللي مش فاهمه ؟ 

النص الكتابي 
*لاَ  تَكُنْ فِي مَا بَعْدُ شَرَّابَ مَاءٍ، بَلِ اسْتَعْمِلْ خَمْراً قَلِيلاً  مِنْ اجْلِ مَعِدَتِكَ وَأَسْقَامِكَ الْكَثِيرَةِ 

1- النص الكتابي كان وصية لتلميذ الرسول لأنه كان مريض 
**2- الوصية كانت في زمن لم يكن أنذاك علاج حديث مثل الآن لذلك إستخدم علاج بدائي الا وهو الـخمر 
3- شرب الخمر في حالات العلاج .. لا مشكلة فيه ( ولكن ليس الآن ) لأن الآن هناك علاجت حديثة وأفضل بكثير من الخمر 
4- مسئلة هل هو مضر او لا تقدر تسأل فيها دكتور  


سلام ونعمة *


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (5 ديسمبر 2013)

anass1 قال:


> هل شرب القليل من الخمر خطية. يعني كاس واحدة او نصف كاس دون ان اسكر به. وفي الحفلات هل يسمح ان يشرب فيه القليل من الخمر ام لا
> وشكرا



صديقى العزيز
الغرض من النهى عن شرب الخمر انها تجعل الانسان يتصرف بغير عقله . فلماذا تستغنى عن العقل الذى ميزك به الله عن جميع المخلوقات ؟ 
ومن قال لك انك لو شربت كأس واحد لن تسكر وانت غير معتاد على الشراب ؟ 
والتجربة فى مثل هذه الامور غير صحيحة لانك لا تعرف ما يمكن ان يحدث لك .
وان كان الكلام عن الاية المذكورة فقد سبق وشرح الاساتذة الاحباء انه كان لغرض العلاج وليس السكر .
وقديما كانوا يمزجوا قليلا من الخمر على الماء حتى يكون نقيآ من الميكروبات .


----------



## أَمَة (5 ديسمبر 2013)

شرب الخمر ليس خطية، إذ لا يوجد وصية تنهي عن شرب الخمر بشكل قطعي فلو خالفناها نخطئ بحق وصايا الرب.
 
كل ما نأكل ونشرب مع الشكر لله مقبول لدى الرب.
*أما الشراهة في المأكل والمشرب* أي كان المأكل أو المشرب فهذا بسبب شهوة الجسد التي تطفئ شعلة الروح.
 
ولكن علينا ان نتنبه أن عدم وجود الوصية ليس دعوة الى السكر. 
لذلك نؤمن بما يقوله الكتاب المقدس بأن ليس كل ما يحل لنا موافق ونافع، كما جاء في كورونثس الاولى الاصحاح 6:

.......  اغْتَسَلْتُمْ بَلْ تَقَدَّسْتُمْ بَلْ تَبَرَّرْتُمْ بِاسْمِ الرَّبِّ يَسُوعَ وَبِرُوحِ إِلَهِنَا. كُلُّ الأَشْيَاءِ تَحِلُّ لِي لَكِنْ لَيْسَ كُلُّ الأَشْيَاءِ تُوافِقُ. كُلُّ الأَشْيَاءِ تَحِلُّ لِيلَكِنْ لاَ يَتَسَلَّطُ عَلَيَّ شَيْءٌ

بعد أن اغتسل المؤمن بماء المعمودية وتقدس وتبرر بإسم الرب يسوع المسيح لن يقبل بشيء يمكن أن يتسلط عليه إذا كان هذا الشيء سيبعده عن المسيح.
 
هكذا نرى الكتاب المقدس يتكلم عن الخمر بصيغة الردع عن السكر والإدمان والولع به = الشراهة. 
 


أفسس الأصحاح 5 العدد 18 و* لا تسكروا بالخمر الذي فيه الخلاعة*، *بل امتلئوا بالروح،*




تيموثاوس الأولى الأصحاح 3: العدد 2 و 3:  فَيَجِبُ أَنْ يَكُونَ الأُسْقُفُ بِلاَ لَوْمٍ، بَعْلَ امْرَأَةٍ وَاحِدَةٍ، صَاحِياً، عَاقِلاً، مُحْتَشِماً، مُضِيفاً لِلْغُرَبَاءِ، صَالِحاً لِلتَّعْلِيمِ،  *غير مدمن الخمر،* ولا ضراب، ولا طامع بالربح القبيح، بل حليما، غير مخاصم، ولا محب للمال،




تيموثاوس الأولى الأصحاح 3 العدد 8 كذلك يجب أن يكون الشمامسة ذوي وقار، لا ذوي لسانين، *غير مولعين بالخمر الكثير،* ولا طامعين بالربح القبيح،

تيطس الأصحاح 1 العدد 7 لأنه يجب أن يكون الأسقف بلا لوم كوكيل الله، غير معجب بنفسه، ولا غضوب،* ولا مدمن الخمر،* ولا ضراب، ولا طامع في الربح القبيح،




تيطس الأصحاح 2 العدد 3 كذلك العجائز في سيرة تليق بالقداسة، غير ثالبات، *غير مستعبدات للخمر الكثير،* معلمات الصلاح،




بطرس الأولى الأصحاح 4 العدد 3 لأن زمان الحياة الذي مضى يكفينا لنكون قد عملنا إرادة الأمم، سالكين في الدعارة والشهوات،* وإدمان الخمر،* والبطر، والمنادمات، وعبادة الأوثان المحرمة،(توضيح لمضمون هذا العدد، الكلام هنا هو للنهي عن العادات التي كانت متبعة ايام زمان الذي مضى عند عبدة الأوثان وقبل إيمانهم بالمسيح - لكي لا يٌساء فهمه).
 
*بإختصار،* إذا كان لا يوجد وصية تمنع شرب الخمر ولكن تحذر من الإدمان عليه والولع به، علينا أن نستعمل  معرفتنا وإرادتنا لعمل ما هو صالح لنا بما في ذلك شرب الخمر.
 
المعروف عن الخمر ان له خاصية الإدمان.... الإدمان *علميا* ليس له علاقة بالإرادة، كما يظن أكثرية الناس، بل هو إستعداد وراثي. يعني: الإدمان يحتاج الى علاج طبي وليس قوة إرادة.... 

*إذاً*، إذا كنت على علم أن هناك أفراد في العائلة مدمنين وقد هلكوا بسبب شرب الخمرة، يجبُ علي الا أقترب منها حتى ولو كان الهدف *من اجل التجربة او حب الاستطلاع على الطعم - *كما سأل الإبن Samir poet. *لأن هذه المرة كافية لتجعلك مدمنا*.

 أرجو أن يكون ردي واضحا.


----------



## anass1 (5 ديسمبر 2013)

ولكن لماذا نجد المسيحيون في الغرب يشربونه هل هو حلال عندهم


----------



## kawasaki (5 ديسمبر 2013)

*عزيزي انس *
*شرب الخمر ليس حلال عندهم ولا عندنا *​


*إن **الكتاب المقدس** يتكلم كثيرا ضد السكر. فقد جاءت هذه الآيات في **العهد القديم** (أي التوراة) "ليس للملوك أن يشربوا خمرا، ولا للعظماء المسكر. لئلا يشربوا وينسوا المفروض ويغيروا حجة كل بني المذلة"، أي لئلا يكون حكمهم خطأ وبدون عدل (**أمثال** 31: 4 و5). وقال سليمان الحكيم أيضا: "لمن الويل، لمن الشقاوة، لمن المخاصمات، لمن الكرب، لمن الجروح بلا سبب لمن ازمهرار (احمرار) العينين؟ للذين يدمنون الخمر الذين يدخلون في طلب الشراب الممزوج (أي الذي فيه خمر). لا تنظر إلى الخمر إذا احمرت حين تظهر حبابها في الكأس وساغت مرقوقة (أي حين تبدو جذابة لك) في الآخر تلسع كالحية وتلدغ كالأفعوان" (**أمثال** 23: 29 – 32).*
*وفي **العهد الجديد** (أي الإنجيل)، جاءت هذه الآيات: "ولا تسكروا بالخمر الذي فيه الخلاعة، بل إمتلئوا بالروح (أي **بالروح القدس**) (**أفسس** 5: 18).*
*وآية أخرى تقول: "لا تضلوا. لا زناة ولا عبدة أوثان و لا فاسقون ...ولا سارقون ولا طماعون، ولا سكيرون يرثون ملكوت الله" (**1 كورنثوس** 6: 9 و 10). فنرى أنه وضع السكيرين بجانب الزناة والسارقين.*
*إلا أنه من المهم جدا أن الله لم يعط المسيحيين الحق في أن يعاقبوا السكيرين، لان هذا يكون في يد السلطات الحكومية (الشرطة والقضاء.. الخ). لان **المسيحية** تنادي بعلاقة فردية قلبية مع **الله**، وليست سياسة دولية.*
*ويجب أيضا أن نلاحظ أن الكتاب المقدس ينهي عن السكر وإدمان الخمر، ولكن لا يمنع استعمال الخمر بتاتا، لأنه موجود في أدوية كثيرة (مثل أدوية السعال والمعدة وغيرها). وإلا فما أمكن للمؤمن أن يتعاطى هذه الأدوية**.*​ 


*المؤمن الذي قبل **المسيح** في قلبه لا يحتاج إلى نشوة الخمرة لان الله يملأ قلبه بالفرح الحقيقي.*​​​​​​​​


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 ديسمبر 2013)

anass1 قال:


> ولكن لماذا نجد المسيحيون في الغرب يشربونه هل هو حلال عندهم



*لا ..........*


----------



## anass1 (5 ديسمبر 2013)

حسب فهمي للايات ان الايات تتحدث عن المدمنين و السكيرين . بينما الذين  يشربون الخمر بدون سكر و بدون ادمان غير موجودين في هذه الايات


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (5 ديسمبر 2013)

anass1 قال:


> حسب فهمي للايات ان الايات تتحدث عن المدمنين و السكيرين . بينما الذين  يشربون الخمر بدون سكر و بدون ادمان غير موجودين في هذه الايات



تمام ..  
يطلب منك تقراء خصوصا مدخله ماما أمه بتركيز. مره تأتيا آخى .


----------



## Jesus is the truth (5 ديسمبر 2013)

anass1 قال:


> حسب فهمي للايات ان الايات تتحدث عن المدمنين و السكيرين . بينما الذين  يشربون الخمر بدون سكر و بدون ادمان غير موجودين في هذه الايات


 راجع هذة لمداخلة جيداً فقد تمت الإجابة على ما طرحت 
 			#*12*


----------



## الباحثه عن الحق (6 ديسمبر 2013)

شوف يا انس , بعد اذنك يعني انا كنت حاسه اني انسانه مغيبه وابصرت 
اولا ليه تشرب الخمر وهل شرب الخمر ليه معنى او مغذي من وراه , ثانيا مش عشان الاجانب بيعملوا حاجه غلط نقلدهم , يعني لو في اجانب بيتزوجوا امهاتهم هل انت هتقلدهم !!!!, او بيقتلوا اولادهم من اجل المرح او بيجرحوا انفسهم او بيعبدوا الشيطان , وكمان الاجانب مش كلهم بيشربوا الخمور , علي العكس دول بيشربوا شراب الشعير اللي فيه نسبه قليلة خالص من الكحول دايما وده لان بلادهم بارده فالكحول بيدفيهم وغير كده قلما بيشربوا وعندهم كمان نوع من الادمان وبيعالجوه اللي هو الادمان علي الكحوليات , يعني لو كانوا كده مكانوش اهتموا يعالجوه , وغير كده هما شعوب بتشتغل وبتنتج وبيلعبوا وبيمارسوا الرياضه يعني لكل شئ وقت ومقدار وحساب ,مبيشربوش في اي وقت , لو شربوا يعني 
خلاصة الكلام في المسيحية الله لم يحرمنا من شئ 
فقط حكم عقلك 
هل عقلك شايف ان شرب الخمر فيه منفعه لك ؟
هل انت شايف لو شربت الخمر هتكون قدوة مشرفه ؟
هل تحب اهل بيتك والدك , والدتك , اولادك يشوفوك سكران وبتطوح عادي ؟؟؟
ثم ان الكتاب المقدس واضح وصريح 
اما في القرآن مره يحللها ومره يحرمها بس يقول فيها منافع ومره يحرمها تحريم نهائي 
ده غير الحديث اللي ورد في ان شرب  الخمر عادي


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 ديسمبر 2013)

الباحثه عن الحق قال:


> شوف يا انس , بعد اذنك يعني انا كنت حاسه اني انسانه مغيبه وابصرت
> اولا ليه تشرب الخمر وهل شرب الخمر ليه معنى او مغذي من وراه , ثانيا مش عشان الاجانب بيعملوا حاجه غلط نقلدهم , يعني لو في اجانب بيتزوجوا امهاتهم هل انت هتقلدهم !!!!, او بيقتلوا اولادهم من اجل المرح او بيجرحوا انفسهم او بيعبدوا الشيطان , وكمان الاجانب مش كلهم بيشربوا الخمور , علي العكس دول بيشربوا شراب الشعير اللي فيه نسبه قليلة خالص من الكحول دايما وده لان بلادهم بارده فالكحول بيدفيهم وغير كده قلما بيشربوا وعندهم كمان نوع من الادمان وبيعالجوه اللي هو الادمان علي الكحوليات , يعني لو كانوا كده مكانوش اهتموا يعالجوه , وغير كده هما شعوب بتشتغل وبتنتج وبيلعبوا وبيمارسوا الرياضه يعني لكل شئ وقت ومقدار وحساب ,مبيشربوش في اي وقت , لو شربوا يعني
> خلاصة الكلام في المسيحية الله لم يحرمنا من شئ
> فقط حكم عقلك
> ...



*شرب الكحوليات فى الغرب له ضرورة ...... لمقاومة برودة الجو ..... والمسلمون هناك ايضا يشربونها ..... بالقاعدة الفقهية: الضرورات تبيح المجظورات ..... لكنهم يشربونه سرا .... طبقا للقاعدة: اذا ابتليتم فاستتروا*


----------



## zaki (6 ديسمبر 2013)

*شوف يا عم انس

 المقولة اللى بتتردد دائما من المسلمين هى
 "قليل من الخمر يصلح المعدة"
وانا بقول انها مقولة مش أية بالكتاب المقدس لان الاية بتقول

"لا تكن فيما بعد شراب ماء بل استعمل خمرا قليلا من أجل معدتك وأسقامك الكثيرة" (الرسالة الأولى إلى تيموثاوس إصحاح 5: 23).

 وواضح من هذه الآية أن تيموثاس كان يعاني من أمراض وأسقام كثيرة في المعدة.
كانت الخمر وسيلة العلاج لمثل هذه الأسقام، فلعلك تذكر مثل السامري الصالح الذي وجد إنسانا كان قد وقع بين اللصوص فجرحوه، وعندما مر به السامري الصالح "ضمد جراحاته وصب عليها زيتا وخمرا..." (لوقا34:10).

واكبر دليل على كدا تكملة الاية اللى فى رسالة تيمثوثاوس 

5: 23 لا تكن في ما بعد شراب ماء بل استعمل خمرا قليلا من اجل معدتك و اسقامك الكثيرة

5: 24 خطايا بعض الناس واضحة تتقدم الى القضاء و اما البعض فتتبعهم

5: 25 كذلك ايضا الاعمال الصالحة واضحة و التي هي خلاف ذلك لا يمكن ان تخفى


عارف معنى الكلام دا اية؟

معناة بأسلوبك اللى تفهموا بسهولة
ان الخمرة موجودة  ولها استخدامات لائقة وغير لائقة
والفرق واضح بين الإثنين
ومحدش يخدع نفسه و ربنا​*


----------



## الباحثه عن الحق (6 ديسمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *شرب الكحوليات فى الغرب له ضرورة ...... لمقاومة برودة الجو ..... والمسلمون هناك ايضا يشربونها ..... بالقاعدة الفقهية: الضرورات تبيح المجظورات ..... لكنهم يشربونه سرا .... طبقا للقاعدة: اذا ابتليتم فاستتروا*



يعني حضرتك تقصد ايه ؟
هل كلامي كان غلط ويحتاج تصحيح ولا حضرتك بتؤكد كلامي لصاحب الموضوع 
في كل الحالات شكرا لاهتمامك وقرائتك لكلامي


----------



## Samir poet (6 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## صوت صارخ (7 ديسمبر 2013)

الباحثه عن الحق قال:


> يعني حضرتك تقصد ايه ؟
> هل كلامي كان غلط ويحتاج تصحيح ولا حضرتك بتؤكد كلامي لصاحب الموضوع
> في كل الحالات شكرا لاهتمامك وقرائتك لكلامي



*اخبرت السائل فى بداية الحوار ان الامر يعتمد على المبرر لشرب الخمر

هناك مرضى نعطيهم علاج به مخدرات ..... فهل هذا يعتبر هذا امر حرام ؟؟؟؟

ادوية السعال بعضها يحتوى على كحوليات .... فهل تناولها حرام ....؟؟؟

فى سيبريا .... يشرب قاطنيها, من كافة العقائد, الفودكا ...... كى لا يهلكوا من التجمد ..... فهل هذا حرام ؟؟؟؟

الحلال والحرام يتوقف على المبرر *


----------



## fredyyy (10 ديسمبر 2013)

anass1 قال:


> حسب فهمي للايات ان الايات تتحدث عن المدمنين و السكيرين .
> بينما الذين يشربون الخمر *بدون سكر* و بدون ادمان غير موجودين في هذه الايات


 
*ومن أعلمك أن من شَِربَ الخمر لن يسكر *

*يوجد أنواع ُتسكِر ... من أول لمسه لها للفم *

*لكن المسيحي يستطيع أن يُميِّز ويحكم في الأمور المتخالفة ... لأن فيه روح الله *
فيلبي 1 : 10 
حتى *تميزوا* الأمور المتخالفة، 
لكي تكونوا مخلصين *وبلا عثرة* إلى يوم المسيح،

كورنثوس الأولى 2 : 15 
وأما *الروحي* *فيحكم* في كل شيء وهو* لا يحكم فيه* من أحد.
​*فالمؤمن االمسيحي عنده تمييز في سلوكه بحيث لا يُعثر أحدًا *
*ولأنه إنسان روحي يحكم في الأمور ولا يُحكم فيه من أحد لأنه يسلك باستقامة *

*نستشف من الآيات *
*الوصية بعدم شرب الخمر الذي يؤدي للسكر *
رومية 14 : 21 
حسن أن* لا تأكل لحما* ولا *تشرب خمرا* 
ولا شيئا *يصطدم* به أخوك أو *يعثر* أو *يضعف*.
 
كورنثوس الأولى 5 : 11 
وأما الآن فكتبت إليكم: 
إن كان أحد مدعو أخا زانيا أو طماعا أو عابد وثن 
أو شتاما أو *سكيرا* أو خاطفا أن *لا تخالطوا ولا تؤاكلوا مثل هذا.
*
كورنثوس الأولى 6 : 10 
ولا سارقون ولا طماعون *ولا سكيرون* 
ولا شتامون ولا خاطفون *يرثون ملكوت الله*. 
​*فالأكل والشرب للمسيحي ... يتوقف على مدى تأثير ما يفعله على الآخرين *

*هل يبني ... أم يُعثـِّر الآخرين ... حتى إلى أكل اللحم الآية بتقول : *
كورنثوس الأولى 8 : 13 
لذلك إن كان *طعام يعثر أخي* فلن *آكل لحما* إلى الأبد *لئلا* *أعثر* أخي.

​.


----------



## peace_86 (13 ديسمبر 2013)

*الله حسب إيماننا المسيحي الحقيقي لم يحرم شرب الخمر ولم يحرم أي نوع من المأكولات.. لأن الإنسان يترفع عن الشريعة الأرضية وارتقى للشريعة الروحية السماوية الإلهية وهذا بعد أن تمم سيدنا المسيح ناموس الأنبياء.

حذر الكتاب المقدس بعده الجديد بالإدمان على الخمر والإكثار منه وليس الشرب منه..
وأول معجزة عملها المسيح هو بعد أن حول الماء لخمر ..

المسيح هو سيدنا ومخلصنا.. هو قدوتنا.. فلا داعي لمجاملة احباؤنا المسلمين .. الخمر ليس حرام في المسيحية.. بل الإدمان الذي به خلاعة.

لكن ان كان الخمر سيبسبب عثرة لغيري فأمتنع عنها زيها زي أي شي.. وليس فقط الخمر..
حتى أكل اللحم ان كانت ستسبب عثرة فسأمتنع عنها في هذه اللحظة.

المسألة مسألة إيمان وأخلاق وليس شريعة وقوانين..

هذا هو إيماننا بالرب ونحن نفتخر بذلك*


----------

